# Giant Revolt 0



## Tallboy1959 (Jun 19, 2017)

Picked mine up last Wednesday. I can't say cenough about this bike. Now maybe I would feel this way about any Gravel bike, but I think not. The shop Ingo to had a customer theatrics one and said "it's like my Defy with bigger tires). Having owned a very nice Defy for a year and a half I would agree. This bike is a notch or two above my Defy, but I seriously want to ride this thing everyday! I am seriously considering putting my very nice set of aftermarket road wheels on the Revolt and taking it for a spin. Glad I have a week off coming up to give it a real go. The whole multi surface rides are a kick!.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

I got about 250 miles on mine. I put my extra set of wheels with 25c Conti 4000 road tires on, changed the bars and seat, added a garmin mount, cages, pedals, Giant Fenders, and Giant RideSync bluetooth pickup sensor. Still less than 19lbs


----------



## Tallboy1959 (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm actually afraid that if I put my road wheels on my Revolt, I may just sell the Road bike.


----------

